# heating over night



## bowlty (Dec 28, 2009)

hi 
just come back from fort willam had a great time but i would like to know do you leave your gas heating on over night in very cold temps
i have a small oil filled rad that i use at night and turn the heating off
never be cold or had any frezing pipes or tanks unlike the mh next to me who keeps his heating on. my son will not go to sleep if i leave the gas on is there any gas alams you can recommend
thanks bowlty


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We leave ours on over night if it is very cold, If on EHU we leave it on just the electric setting but if off EHU we leave it on gas. As long as you van is serviced regular I cannot see the problem.

Do you leave the heating on a home? 


Richard...


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

I always leave the heating on overnight, our MH has a truma combi jobby that works on a thermostat, clicks on and off through the night. Our previous one had a trumatic radiant heater thing that had no thermostat just flame size adjustment. i used to leave that on too.

in motorhomes made with in the last 12 years (at least) the heating system will be made with a heat exchanger so your burning gas and it's exhaust fumes are with in a separate chamber, so that in theory the exhaust gasses can not enter the living space.

there are a number of alarms available, running from independant batteries and linked into the leisure battery! prices start at around £15 for a carbon monoxide alarm, this is the silent killing gas that produced when lpg in burnt.


----------



## bowlty (Dec 28, 2009)

hi
yes we got mains gas about 4 years ago my son has no problem with this it just in the mh, if i get a alam this might put his mind at rest 
thanks bowlty


----------



## Pilchards (Oct 29, 2009)

Same as Richard said, we use an oil radiator when on EHU - paying for electric so use it, and we find that keeps us warm even through the cold spells we have just had. Also we just feel a little more relaxed with that left on rather than gas. We have one of those carbon monoxide alarms like the smoke detectors that you can get from any hardware store, it was in the van when we bought it.


----------



## Pilchards (Oct 29, 2009)

Same as Richard said, we use an oil radiator when on EHU - paying for electric so use it, and we find that keeps us warm even through the cold spells we have just had. Also we just feel a little more relaxed with that left on rather than gas. We have one of those carbon monoxide alarms like the smoke detectors that you can get from any hardware store, it was in the van when we bought it.


----------



## badger750 (Nov 1, 2009)

we leave our heating on all night aswell as the wife is like a ice box if not kept at a reasonable temp all night as we only have gas and no electric we use that but have just got a electric heater so will try that next time we go


----------



## bowlty (Dec 28, 2009)

thanks discodave 
ive got a 2008 auto roller so it must be safe as you say but trying to convince my son is turning into a nightmare so i am hopeing the alam will
sort him out 
cheers


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

we use the electric part of the truma heater for over night warmth...

In our old camper we had the oli filled rad - it was great for keeping the chill off


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

We use the vans own heating, on leccy if on ehu, gas otherwise, when away. That way all the pipery stays warm and no auto water dumping if it gets really cold.
I only use the leccy attic 'cold master' heater when at home and all water drained down.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Every MH should be fitted with a carbon monoxide (CO) alarm fitted in the habitation area.

If the sleeping area is divided off then fit another one there.

Our CO alarm *saved our lives* when the gas fridge threw a wobbly.

Ours is a combined CO & smoke alarm.

An LPG alarm is useful, ours sometimes sounds if we don't ignite the gas rings quickly enough.

Lidl sometimes has them in very cheap.

PS

Did I mention the importance of fitting a carbon monoxide alarm?!!


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi

We leave our heating on a low setting all night and it just clicks in and out with the thermostat. We always make sure we have some ventilation on the go.

steve


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

We too have our heating on at night. Gas if not on hookup and leccy if we are.

JohnW


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Worth mentioning here something a gas engineer told me last week-the working life of a Carbon Monoxide detector is 5-6 years. Apparently, the sensor degrades over time and becomes useless. Nowhere near as resiliant as smoke alarms......
I'm off to replace mine (6 yrs old)


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We only ever have the gas heating on at its lowest setting if the temperature is going to be *very* low overnight. This is more to prevent icing problems than keeping warm.

On hook-up we use the oil-filled rad on a very low setting but not the van's heating.

Both of us prefer to sleep in a cool environment but with sufficient bedding to keep bodily warm.

As our heating controls are on the bed base I find that I can reach to turn them on half hour before we get up. This means both the water and and the van are nice and warm.


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

When on hook up we leave the combi on 1800watt heat and hot water overnight with the thermostat just under 3 and this keeps the whole van at a comfy temperature. 

Last trip away we had a few very cold nights, we had the boiler on the same setting as usual and the heating just ran for a little longer.

However, the MH on the pitch next to us had gas only so they used an electric oil filled radiator close to the sleeping area. In the morning they had no water as the pipes had frozen. I noticed that our heating duct follows the water pipes throughout the van and also surrounds the water tank to prevent freezing.

When we are off EHU the heating goes on the same setting as normal but the only difference is that its running on gas. We also leave the fridge freezer running on gas overnight.

The van is serviced regularly and I check that the boiler flue & vents are all clear.

I find the boiler gives off a lot more heat when on gas and even when on EHU I run it on gas for a few hours just to warm the van up before switching back to electric only.

Ian


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Ian, on the combi boiler if the selector is set to gas AND electric it will only use gas if the electric side of things is insufficient to provide enough heat on its own to cover the output requirements. 
Once the van and/or water warms up to a point where the electric will cover its requirements it will shut off the gas and use the electric to maintain the selected temperature and will only start up the gas again if the electric element is unable to hold its own.
I always leave mine at gas + electric, but after the initial quick warm up the gas rarely cuts in unless things get quite cold, particularly if we are lucky enough to have a 10 amp ehu and are able to use the 1800 watt setting.


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

Jean-Luc said:


> Ian, on the combi boiler if the selector is set to gas AND electric it will only use gas if the electric side of things is insufficient to provide enough heat on its own to cover the output requirements.
> Once the van and/or water warms up to a point where the electric will cover its requirements it will shut off the gas and use the electric to maintain the selected temperature and will only start up the gas again if the electric element is unable to hold its own.
> I always leave mine at gas + electric, but after the initial quick warm up the gas rarely cuts in unless things get quite cold, particularly if we are lucky enough to have a 10 amp ehu and are able to use the 1800 watt setting.


Well I never knew that!! Thanks for letting me know, I thought it just used both sources on constant, that sounds a very handy feature, especially when the van is on the drive as I switch the heating to gas and then an hour later go out to switch it to mains only.

This feature would mean I didnt need to do this as long as the thermostat isn't up on full.

The controls could be a bit clearer, is it just me or do others find them confusing. I often have to ask my son how to do it and he goes off on one saying im being stupid but I find it so confusing :lol: :lol:

Thanks again
Ian


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Ian, if you do a search you will find a link to the idiots guide pictures of how the controls work.

I modified the pictures in the manual to make more sense.

Print them off and stick them next to the controls.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

You're right about the controls not being the most user friendly, the subject has bee discussed here before.
I have the file below printed off in a small size and stuck on the wall next to them.


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks both, 

that diagram is really brilliant, its so clear.

Will be printing that out to put next to the controls  

Thanks again
Ian


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi,

My controls are not like the ones in the diagram. We have the same dial as the one that shows the thermostat and hot water, heat or water & heat. Uner that dial we have a switch which says off or 230V & there's a symbol with the 230V bit. Can anyone throw any light on what the switch might do. We can't find it in the handbook and it's the one bit we don't understand after our one week away in the van.

Lesley


----------



## bowlty (Dec 28, 2009)

hi
thanks for all your replys we,ve had a problem with a gas pipe in the past its, back to the dealer on friday and i will also ask them to fit a alam it was the pipe behind the freezer
we do have a smoke alam but i think its time for a gas alam 
good point made about i am paying for the eletric when on site so i,ll use 
the oil raditor
thanks bowlty


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

bowlty said:


> hi
> thanks for all your replys we,ve had a problem with a gas pipe in the past its, back to the dealer on friday and i will also ask them to fit a alam it was the pipe behind the freezer
> we do have a smoke alam but i think its time for a gas alam
> good point made about i am paying for the eletric when on site so i,ll use
> ...


Gas leak behind the fridge  
Have you seen THIS RECALL NOTICE


----------



## bowlty (Dec 28, 2009)

thanks jean
for that this has been a problem since last year the dealer keeps telling me it diffrent parts they must no about this ,ive had two gas checks in the last 10 weeks maybe my son has be right all along
thanks a lot
bowlty


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

We had the Dometic recall done on our van when we bought it, surprisingly the previous owner had not had it done!! Im glad we checked.

It took about 5 mins. There was a black pipe and the engineer put these brackets around it and screwed them in place.

I was gutted then to find that there was a recall on the combi boiler as well!! Luckily ours was out of the recall.

Ian


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Bowlty, 

I do understand your son's concerns, and I am assuming he is of an age to make a rational decision/choice in the matter of safety, however, as a former Fire Fighter of some thirty years, I too was concerned about leaving the gas heater on overnight, especially during our early days of caravanning, (mid 80's).

Since progressing to modern caravans and MHs, and becoming aqquainted with Carver/Dometic/Truma heating systems, I can assure you and your son, that if properly maintained, these heating systems are very much safe to leave on overnight, as they are controlled by the "room" thermostat, and the products of combustion are flued out to the atmosphere. 

Rita and I have no qualms about leaving our gas heating on overnight, especially on hard winter nights, as we don't have the 240 volt option. 
Even if not cold enough to need heat in the MH, we turn down the thermostat, thereby still giving us constant hot water at the ready, whenever either of us needs it. This also prevents the safety dump valve operating, as well as preventing frost damage to any of the plumbing................and in the morning, when you turn the heating on, it is instantly warm.

What I will advise though, is that as well as a having a quality smoke alarm installed, it is equally important to have a quality CO, (carbon monoxide), alarm installed too. 

This can be portable like ours, which is used in the home, and goes with us when we are out in the MH. We keep it next to essential medicines, so that we never forget to take it with us. It does have a 5 year life span as explained previously, and requires replacing accordingly.

Your son should not worry unduly, and enjoy the luxury of being kept warm in the MH on a cold frosty night. 

BTW, these heating systems manufactured by Truma, and other reputable manufacturers, are designed to be used in Baltic weather conditions, and for constant long term use, ie, in excess of 10 years. 

Be comfortable, but safe.

Best regards,

Jock.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We have Autoroller 600G , 3 years old and yes we do very similar to others. If on EHU we have an oil filled rad that we have on low, if not we have the heating on low too. 

As long as you don't have the setting too high he won't even know it is on as it clicks on and off very quietly without the turbo boost noise coming out of the outlets. 

I just turn it up when I get up at 6am and by the time they wake up the van is nice and warm for them but the heater does take the chill off over night. We find if we have it set too high it tends to dry the air alot. 

How old is your son? has something set these worries off

Mandy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hi

We were away in the UK for a month over Christmas when we had all that snow and siberian temperatures. We always turned the heating off last thing at night. Our Kontiki has just a gas fire and blown air heating. It dosnt have an electric heater. Its really powerful though but I dont seem to be able to turn it down. Even when its -12 outside I find after an hour its so hot in the van it has to go off for a while. If you turn it down to the lowest setting it seems to make very little difference. We find though even in those temperatures your not cold during the night but it gets a bit chilly by morning. 

It would be good to leave the fire on but I suspect it would end up being too hot. I wonder if the control knob isnt working properly?

Cheers
BD


----------



## bowlty (Dec 28, 2009)

hi
jock mandy and andy ,i purchased the van new in 2008 and not long after my son said he could smell gas ,so i took it to be checked and a pipe was leaking from behind the freezer my son was 12 years old at the time ,after that he sill said he could smell gas ,so i alway turned the gas of at night, last weekend we went to fort william and took his friend
with us after about ten mims in bed he said he could smell gas and so did his friend it was-9 so i turn the gas off, this mh has been checked in the last 10 weeks and this was the only trip we had since,. today i turned the gas on and after about two hours went in with a gas detector it was ok ,but when i returned at four the alam sounded and the freezer was flashing the spanner the gas had been on all day,, the freezer had a bad smell of gas as soon as i opened the door this should have been recalled
and i should have had a co alam fitted from the start
bowlty


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

bowlty said:


> hi
> jock mandy and andy ,i purchased the van new in 2008 and not long after my son said he could smell gas ,so i took it to be checked and a pipe was leaking from behind the freezer my son was 12 years old at the time ,after that he sill said he could smell gas ,so i alway turned the gas of at night, last weekend we went to fort william and took his friend
> with us after about ten mims in bed he said he could smell gas and so did his friend it was-9 so i turn the gas off, this mh has been checked in the last 10 weeks and this was the only trip we had since,. today i turned the gas on and after about two hours went in with a gas detector it was ok ,but when i returned at four the alam sounded and the freezer was flashing the spanner the gas had been on all day,, the freezer had a bad smell of gas as soon as i opened the door this should have been recalled
> and i should have had a co alam fitted from the start
> bowlty


Hi Bowlty,

Thanks for the details. Glad to hear that your lad, and his pal have keen noses.
I hope that you are able to have the exact location of the gas leak identified, and sorted out professionally. It's just as well, that gas has a stenching agent applied to it, eh?

Good luck with it,

Jock.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Heating*

I leave the heating on all the time, just as I would a boiler in a house. If the boiler is serviced and so on, I see no reason why not to leave the heating on.

Russell


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

I mostly freeze - as it all frightens the bejaysus out of me. Carver for the water (which I do use sometimes) -but the Propex heating (gas and fan) never goes on. Fan is under the transverse bed corner. 

Q's: If I leave it on at night on low is it safe in my small van

Will it eventually burn my b*m

With a 4kg cylinder will it last more than half an hour?

Ditto the 85 battery 

I'd really like to put it on a tiny bit - just over 2-3 day weekends.

- Frostbite queen from Sheffield.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Warmth*

Come into my van Helena for a snuggle......!

Russell


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

OOOOOooooooohhhh!!!!!!! Russell - I thought you'd never ask!!


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

vardy said:


> OOOOOooooooohhhh!!!!!!! Russell - I thought you'd never ask!!


Russell, you're a jammy bu##er. :lol:

Jock. :wink:


----------



## mcpezza (Aug 16, 2008)

This winter we have started using a small thermostatically controlled fan heater instead of the gas all night. It makes a bit of a noise but my wife says it helps to drown out some of my snoring!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Snuggle*



JockandRita said:


> vardy said:
> 
> 
> > OOOOOooooooohhhh!!!!!!! Russell - I thought you'd never ask!!
> ...


LOL - Mmmmm - look at your avatar! Enough said!

Russell


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

I fitted a convector heater which I got from B&Q with three heat settings; 500w, 1200w, and 2000w, which I fixed to the wall in the van via a fused outlet. I got a Siemans control unit whch controls the heater via the temperature wirelessly so which ever heat setting we put it on we can reduce it to night setting (15degC)and increase it before we get out of bed (22degC)! It works great and did not cost a fortune, £12 for the heater and £30 for the control unit. 

Graham


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

mcpezza said:


> This winter we have started using a small thermostatically controlled fan heater instead of the gas all night. It makes a bit of a noise but my wife says it helps to drown out some of my snoring!


Yes, we do if on hook up.



Rapide561 said:


> LOL - Mmmmm - look at your avatar! Enough said!


Oi, don't let your imagination run away with you. We're just trying to keep warm during the cold winter nights. :lol:

Jock. :wink:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

A flipping good Douvet is a good idea as well. I have a goose down heavy douvet and its superb. I hate being too warm in bed so leaving the heating on is a bad idea for us especially with our carver heater which seems to be nuclear powered and wont turn down really low.

I have to say though. This has been the longest coldest winter I can ever remember. I am so looking forward to bumbling around France or Italy, jumping in Lakes and trying to keep cool. Last summer seems like a distant memory now.

When will it get warmer!!!!

Cheers
BD


----------



## bowlty (Dec 28, 2009)

hi
good news
picked up mh from dealer last night it needed a new thermo ,valve and seal to freezer also had co alam fitted 100% safe now ?
bad news
they found damp on garage door and side wall ,still i would rather wake up damp that not at all

co alams are cheap from £20 to £90 do you not think they should be fitted as standard 
bowlty


----------

